# After much ado



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Hi, 

Politics is not everyones cup of tea, and trust me l do respect this.

However, there is a thread on a sticky here, entitled, 

Reptile Shows and the law, started by Chris Newman is response to the cancellation of the Exeter show.

It is a political thread, and l am thrilled to see just how much response it is getting, but in order to create effective teams and to commence a campaign to support the hobbies, l genuinely would like to have feedback on the actual thread itself.

So far there have been some 39 players to the thread itself and a whole host of comments and suggestions have been placed forwards.

Whether you are contributing, reading, scanning or even ignoring the content of this thread. I would like to see your views please, just so that l can assess the validity of todays politics in the hobby, community and the industry.

Thanks for reading, and thankyou for your vote - where ever it is placed.

Rory Matier
TSKA PKL


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Will help out if I can just a bit too political for me, but reading and fully supported if not actually contributing.:thumb:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I tried to contribute in the beginning, but it seems to me like any discussion on here is merely going around in circles, the thread I do not think will really make any difference to the political people who matter, I can't help but think that the offers of help will be ignored.

So, I'm reading, and have contributed, but am not convinced that anything said here will make a blind bit of difference.


----------



## King Of Dreams (Aug 4, 2006)

_*I'd love to help out, but the lack of clear communication, leadership and local support is what's stopping me.*_


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

I'd love to help out, short of pouring more money into a black hole though i'm not sure how.

as many of us have said in the thread, hopefully we can get some sort of dialogue going and actually be told how we can help, what they need the most etc.

I will happily help with anything within my capabilities.

Mason


----------



## Onissarle (Mar 1, 2007)

I've been following it from the start but haven't commented myself as Ssthisto, my better half, has already offered my time to help get the website up to date and active again. 

In addition to that I have to write, compile and update technical manuals for software and such that the company I work for develops as part of my job. I'm used to taking very complicated things and breaking them down into user friendly language, step-by-step guides, bullet points and such so the average reader can understand without getting bored or having it fly over their head. If we ever get a response back I'm thinking of having a go at breaking down some of the legislations and political stuff into a more readable form for news letters, web site reference pages, etc.

I guess it all comes down to what Anthravan's already said:



> the thread I do not think will really make any difference to the political people who matter, I can't help but think that the offers of help will be ignored.
> 
> So, I'm reading, and have contributed, but am not convinced that anything said here will make a blind bit of difference.


I think it's been made pretty clear that there are dozens of people just on this forum that are willing to put serious time and effort in. As soon as we've finished refitting our second reptile room (and cleaning up the mess it's created), Ssthisto and I are going to be looking at setting up a local group because it's somewhere to start. It'd be really nice to be a part of something bigger and more meaningful, knowing that my efforts were working towards some greater goal but I'm cynical by nature so I have to agree with Anthravan.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

I have to agree at the moment.

All the talk about getting famous peeps and tv and radio, right now we dont even have the means to ensure the general keeper understands the law, let alone a simple method to comply with it !

We need to fight from the bottom up, get our house in order first, put in place means of communication etc. then and only then will he have something that we can use to start the fight back !


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*Spot on*

You are right, advertising is a way forwards, however as l said in an earlier post today there are things that need to be readressed first.

If the private keeper is the back bone to the industry and without them there is nothing, basically due to the fact that keepers do not understand the legislation, then it is irrelevant to how much advertising is done.

The societies and federations need to pull together and stop buggering about with inner conflict. That is not aimed at any one society or federation in particular, but it does need to be addressed.

Advertising is an essential evil, but the biggest evil is the complete inability to understand what is being said in the first place.

No offence is meant by my post, and those that know what l am saying will understand fully.

R


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

im trying to understand the legislation but its not easy,, thats what made me take a break from it all... that and the fct ive been told we actualyl have different laws in scotland... so i wil wait til my house move is over with then get back on the case...


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

So basically people want an option that combines options 1 and 6 (which are the ones i chose).
Ie, Reading and contributing but can't see the point.

I think the people running the show and posts are blissfully unaware of what people are actually thinking and relying on the fact they think the way they do things is the only way to proceed.


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

reticulatus said:


> So basically people want an option that combines options 1 and 6 (which are the ones i chose).
> Ie, Reading and contributing but can't see the point.


In fairness, there have been 32 votes and only 8 responses so 3/4 of the people that have voted have not expressed an opinion.


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

ratboy said:


> In fairness, there have been 32 votes and only 8 responses so 3/4 of the people that have voted have not expressed an opinion.


How many people actually publicly say what they are thinking though? I've had countless people contact me over the years asking me to say/do this and that because they don't want to be seen as a "trouble maker".

Too many people want the easy life, with no hassles or friction.

Anywho, it's all good.


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Ive voted, and posted in the other thread what my views are. I have also offered help, which im waiting to hear back about. Other than that, im still not too sure what else i can do at this moment, i guess politics takes time...


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

reticulatus said:


> How many people actually publicly say what they are thinking though? I've had countless people contact me over the years asking me to say/do this and that because they don't want to be seen as a "trouble maker".
> 
> Too many people want the easy life, with no hassles or friction.
> 
> Anywho, it's all good.


Yes but they don't need to say what they are thinking as it is an anonymous poll. The figures really speak for themselves, only 4 votes out of 34 now have been negative and the 2 votes for "I don't see the point" could yet change their minds.

I am not convinced of the point either at the moment. There have been too many threads like these in the past that open up, have a flurry of discussion then just stop with nothing resolved and nothing answered. Which is exactly the way I, and I suspect many others, envisaged these would go to... same old, same old.

I have been very surprised by the longevity of these threads and the offers of help and discussion they have elicited.... fair play to everyone involved in the threads


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

well im up for helping in whatever way possible, again more interested in doing what im told on this one until I am more fluint with the workings of this stuff and able to actually work on my own initiative.

voted the first option.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

on another note, does this number belong to anyoen here cos i missed a couple calls... 
i think its exeter and i dont know many ppl in exeter.. none of which who i do [not rep related] i want to speak to lol
EDIT
number taken out by belial which uis understandable, if anyone has tried to call me let me know, cos im not gona answer to unknown numbers nowadays lol, have had too much funny calls and stuff myself.


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

Personally i find the whole thing pretty boring...this kind of thing has been going on for sooooo long so why now does everyone start jumping!?

I must admit though that i have not been reading these threads....maybe i will go have a look.


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

I think banning mice and insects might be a bit far fetched...would be like banning cows! (and there are people that want to do that too)

With the size of my collection you would think i may care more but i can't see past the 'talk' as i see it. 

Maybe i am being slightly deluded in this approach and god knows i would have enough to lose but maybe some more changes in the law is a good thing?

i honestly do which this could spark some interest in me but it won't until i see the 'threat' on my doorstep..


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

What can i do to help? As just thinking that someone can take away my beloved pets makes me cry  As my reptiles/rodents are my babies like kids and i could never just let them get killed as that to me would be my child dieing and i've lost to many people in my life to just sit on my backside and do nothing?


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

i think part of the problem is theres SO many pieces of legislation... that its hard to fully appreciate what is really going on... people feel moved emotionally when they consider having to euthanise their pets but then they get tanlged up with politics and forget about it all again...


in life in general there wil aways be people... like NOAH... who built the ark BEFORE the flood..

and then the ones who wil be standing crying saying...

NO I MISSED THE BOAT..

id prefer to be on the boat... try to ignore my confusion with the legislation and offer my help anyway.


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*Trying to achieve*

Hi Sparkle, 

You are right, but this is what we are trying to assess with these threads and the polls.

Peoples reaction, as we have said, we are accused of scaremongering, but we do not see it that way. We are accused of being the Gloomy and Doomy bunch lol, but it probably does come across like that.

The legislation is a jungle, and we do not have machettes to cut our way through, we are only armed with a blunt fork, so it is going to be harder.

But we are trying to figure out the best way of moving forwards as a unified force, rather than a heavily diversified unit, and this takes time.

Someone wrote [possibly Purejurrasic] that we need to get our house in order before we can move forwards, and this is true, but at present, l am still trying to find the doorway to walk through.

R


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

sparkle said:


> i think part of the problem is theres SO many pieces of legislation... that its hard to fully appreciate what is really going on... people feel moved emotionally when they consider having to euthanise their pets but then they get tanlged up with politics and forget about it all again...
> 
> 
> in life in general there wil aways be people... like NOAH... who built the ark BEFORE the flood..
> ...


Yea i get what your saying and i REALLY don't want to be the one of 100s standing there crying while the boat goes by as i want to one of millions ON the boat, but i don't know how to help?


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> Someone wrote [possibly Purejurrasic] that we need to get our house in order before we can move forwards, and this is true, but at present, l am still trying to find the doorway to walk through.
> 
> R


yep was me !

but i think you have put it much better with the doorway qoute. 
Thats where we are right now, all we gota do is find the key !


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

belial - Splitting posts from a thread, is a different thing to deleting them entirely.. rory did NOT ask you to delete them, just split them. please rectify this.

N


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Nerys said:


> belial - Splitting posts from a thread, is a different thing to deleting them entirely.. rory did NOT ask you to delete them, just split them. please rectify this.
> 
> N


Since you said please.:smile:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

*blows andy & julia a kiss*

:Na_Na_Na_Na:

N


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Rory, check your emails please? Lou's trying to contact you.


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*Check your emails*

Hi, 

Check your email, there is a response there.

You could have pm'd me that.

R


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

*blows andy & julia a kiss*

:Na_Na_Na_Na:

N


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

Nerys said:


> belial - Splitting posts from a thread, is a different thing to deleting them entirely.. rory did NOT ask you to delete them, just split them. please rectify this.
> 
> N


Talking to me like this i don't appreciate. Just so you know.

Sorry for the mix up.


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

What happened to my posts ? Have they been split to another thread ?

Edit: Found them


----------

